# swans



## dakota_native (May 6, 2003)

didn't really know where to put this, not sure if there is a place for swans on the website, but i was just wondering what do you think are the best loads for shooting a swan, got my tag this year and it is the first one, so not really sure what to use on them, and info would be apprecited


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Goose loads work fine on them. Most guys use the spot and stalk method of hunting them but if you get into a high concentration area I think they'd be pretty easy to decoy over water. With little hunting pressure on them they aren't the wariest bird out there.


----------



## Duckskinner (Sep 17, 2003)

I have never shot a swan before. This year I finally sent for a tag and got one. I got tired of having them fly over me at about 20 yds all the time and me not having a license. Now that I have a license I probably wont even see one.


----------

